# Harmonic synchronization - My direction to 21st



## itsik (Dec 21, 2013)

*Harmonic synchronization*

Requirements:
1. Use any harmonic theme style you like.
2. I want to hear more than one theme at the same time.
3. Each theme of the above has a separate harmonization and counterpoint.
4. Dis harmonization may occur. 
5. Harmonization must reside all over the composition.
6. The composition must be hearable (I mean it will pleasure the listeners ear).

Basics:
1. Every X bars of theme 1 use Y bars of theme 2.
2. The synchronization points of X and Y will be harmonics.
3. ....

Example #1:
1. Let say every 2 bars of theme 1 we use 3 bars of theme 2.
2. Actually, Theme 2 is 3/2 faster than them 1.









Youtube Example #2 - Quintet for Piano, Violin, Viola and 2 Cellos: 
1. First section - All play theme 1. 
2. Second section - Every 2 bars of theme 1 (Violin and Piano), I used 5 bars of theme 2 (Viola and 2 cello).
3. Third section - All play theme 1.
4. Fourth section - Every 2 bars of theme 1 (Viola and 2 cello), I used 5 bars of theme 2 (Violin and Piano).
5. Finale - All play theme 1.


----------

